# Steering Column Controls Not Working



## rh-keith (Jan 3, 2011)

Some mornings when I start the car (2007 MKV Golf GT TDI) I don't have any steering column controls such as horn, headlights, indicators, wipers etc. After a few mins they start working, at first intermittently and then fully. 

I cleared all errors first, drove the car for two days and did an autoscan with VCDS. Here is the output. 

Any ideas what the problem may be? Could there be a bad contection to one or more modules? 

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
02-Auto Trans -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 1010 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03G-906-016-BKD.lbl 
Part No SW: 03G 906 021 PP HW: 03G 906 021 AN 
Component: R4 2,0L EDC 000AG 1264 
Revision: --H07--- Serial number: VWXBZ0G0709730 
Coding: 0000078 
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200 
VCID: 7CFCF6AE00B171FC 

2 Faults Found 
000833 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40): Implausible Signal 
P0341 - 000 - - - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00110000 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 3 
Mileage: 87553 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2000.00.00 
Time: 20:51:55 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 1470 /min 
Speed: 46.0 km/h 
Load: 29.8 % 
Voltage: 14.52 V 
Bin. Bits: 00000000 
Idle Stabilization: 0.0°KW 
(no units): 48.0 

005785 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from Steering Wheel Electronics 
P1699 - 000 - - - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100000 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Mileage: 87568 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2000.00.00 
Time: 15:37:37 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 0 /min 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Load: 0.0 % 
Voltage: 11.02 V 
Bin. Bits: 00000011 
Bin. Bits: 00000000 
(no units): 0.0 

Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl 
Part No SW: 02E 300 044 F HW: 02E 927 770 AE 
Component: GSG DSG 081 1402 
Revision: 04608010 Serial number: 00000709070922 
Coding: 0000020 
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200 
VCID: 1834CA3E14C9BDDC 

1 Fault Found 
18036 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from Steering Angle Sensor 
P1628 - 000 - - - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Reset counter: 35 
Mileage: 87568 km 
Time Indication: 0 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK70.lbl 
Part No: 1K0 907 379 P 
Component: ASR FRONT MK70 0105 
Coding: 0017025 
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200 
VCID: 3F8641A25127AAE4 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 FT HW: 1K0 820 047 FT 
Component: Climatic PQ35 141 0909 
Revision: 00141027 Serial number: 00000000000000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 7BFEF5B205BF76C4 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ 
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 01000007582436 
Coding: 01890F2700041500471400001400000000097F075C000100000000000000 
Shop #: WSC 01287 785 00200 
VCID: 71E2D79A57F30C94 

Part No: 1K2 955 119 E 
Component: Wischer 130102 021 0501 
Coding: 00038805 
Shop #: WSC 01287 

1 Fault Found 
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100100 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 254 
Reset counter: 245 
Mileage: 87568 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2005.09.13 
Time: 31:63:63 

Freeze Frame: 
OFF 
Voltage: 12.90 V 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 T HW: 1K0 909 605 T 
Component: 38 AIRBAG VW8 020 2300 
Revision: 05020000 Serial number: 0038PD1GXDWF 
Coding: 0013112 
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200 
VCID: 3D7A3BAA5B2BB8F4 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AP HW: 1K0 953 549 AP 
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 036 0070 
Coding: 0010012 
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200 
VCID: 8004025EEC59951C 

1 Fault Found 
00888 - Wiper Switch for Intermittent Operation (E22) 
014 - Defective - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 920 864 B HW: 1K0 920 864 B 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VN4 3805 
Revision: V0010000 Serial number: VWXBZ0G0709730 
Coding: 0003103 
Shop #: WSC 00720 941 56598 
VCID: 2B5E05F2B55F2644 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0052 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 190907F1001251 
Coding: ED801F060002020001 
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200 
VCID: 3064129E9C79459C 

2 Faults Found 
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00110100 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 14 
Reset counter: 241 
Mileage: 87568 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2000.00.00 
Time: 15:37:37 

00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00110100 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 254 
Reset counter: 245 
Mileage: 87568 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2000.00.00 
Time: 07:01:13 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 920 864 B HW: 1K0 920 864 B 
Component: IMMO VN4 3805 
Revision: V0010000 Serial number: VWXBZ0G0709730 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 2B5E05F2B55F2644 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M HW: 1K0 959 701 M 
Component: Tuer-SG 006 120B 
Coding: 0000564 
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200 
VCID: 38742ABE74099DDC 

1 Fault Found 
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl 
Part No: 1K2 909 144 M 
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.070 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 00000 028 00001 
VCID: 366824867E1D6BAC 

1 Fault Found 
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MIN.clb 
Part No: 1K0 959 433 AJ 
Component: KSG 0401 
Coding: 00C802087F2D8405485A038010CC 
Shop #: WSC 01287 785 00200 
VCID: 78F4EABE34895DDC 

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 M HW: 1K0 959 702 M 
Component: Tuer-SG 006 120B 
Coding: 0000564 
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200 
VCID: 39722FBA4F0384D4 

3 Faults Found 
00097 - Front Passengers Central Locking (Safe) Motor (V162) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit 
00929 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Passenger Side (F221) 
008 - Implausible Signal 
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 035 186 AD HW: 1K0 035 186 AD 
Component: Radio BVX 035 0047 
Revision: 00035000 Serial number: VWZ1Z2G6287974 
Coding: 0040400 
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200 
VCID: 68D4BAFE6429CD5C 

No fault code found. 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)

Steering angle and steering wheel controls both go through the J527 steering column control module before it gets to gateway to share to signal with other modules. First try to think when the problem started. Was there any repairs or aftermarket items installed before the problem started. If not it could be any number of things. J527 is the module under the steering column right behind the steering wheel. Possible causes could be, loose ground on the steering column, loose connection/pins at the module. If the problem is consistant. Using Vag-Com go to the Gateway module Measuring Value Blocks 125 and up. Not sure exactly which one is for the steering column. It should say steering. There will be a binary code. Either a 1 which means its communicating or a 0 which means its not communicating. While observing that MVB wiggle test the harness near the J527 and see if that value changes. If so try to narrow down the problem that way. If nothing is found it could be a faulty module. Do Not replace the module on your own. It would need to be programmed at the dealer. But before you do all this. If the car is still in warrantee. GO TO THE DEALER.. Good Luck!!!


----------

